# Ipsy April 2016 *Spoiler*



## Geek2 (Mar 15, 2016)

Let's talk about Ipsy April glam bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 16, 2016)

April is my b'day month so I'm hoping Ipsy gets better for me. Also hope the bag is pretty and pastel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Happy April bday @@Alix26!!


----------



## Alix26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you @Reija.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nyra1821 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ipsy April 2016 will be my first box as a first time subscriber so I hope to find it appealing.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 17, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> April is my b'day month so I'm hoping Ipsy gets better for me. Also hope the bag is pretty and pastel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd love a pastel bag


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2016)

I saw these on Facebook






Maybe mascara and looks like a bag with a snap in her lap.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 21, 2016)

Ooh! Maybe like, '50's style makeup choices! That hair screams it. I see a red lipstick in the second picture too.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok super sleuths

What is the Buxom item?




ETA: Never mind, I found it:

BUXOM Wildly Whipped lightweight liquid lipstick is launching in March

http://www.notey.com/@sereinwu_unofficial/external/8503270/in-love-with-buxom-lippies.html


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 21, 2016)

Is the benefit the They're Real mascara or the primer?


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Mar 21, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Is the benefit the They're Real mascara or the primer?


It's the tinted primer.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 21, 2016)

From that spoiler the only thing I'd be interested in is the Buxom lipstick.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 22, 2016)

I like all of these! Tarte is probably my least favorite just because I'm drowning in red lipstick and I almost never wear it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 22, 2016)

I would be with happy any of the spoilers. Although I don't need any lip products.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2016)

I've already tried the tinted primer from Birchbox. I like it but I wear mine on my lower lashes alone since it's thinner than mascara, I think it looks a bit more natural. 

I predict I'll get the primer in my bag this month, since I already have it.  Although I'd really like the buxom.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd really like to try the Buxom, but I would be happy getting any of the choices.


----------



## whispy11 (Mar 22, 2016)

A bag with a snap!? Im intrigued about that more than the other spoilers lol. I hope theres color variations I think thats sort of fun they had different ones last month. Anymore I think Im way more interested in what the bag is going to look like rather than the product spoilers lol. I love lip products! Probably my favorite lip product of all time I got from Ipsy a few months back (TheBalm Meet Matte in Commitment) I freaking loved that stuff so much I went and bought one right after the sample was gone


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll be happy with any of these. All three are great brands. I already buy Tarte's lip surgence lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## everythingandnothin (Mar 31, 2016)

Bag design has been revealed!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 1, 2016)

Cute bag design! I like the bag shown in the Facebook spoilers that @@Bizgirlva showed with the clutch style and snap closure, I think that would be a cute bag!
Interested in either the Buxom lipstick or the Benefit lash primer, those Tarte lipsticks have always tried out my lips


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 1, 2016)

Love the design!


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 1, 2016)

Spoilers round #2 - https://youtu.be/zwlOyUZzrDM

– Buxom Cosmetics Wildly Whipped Lightweight Liquid Lipstick in Centerfold

– Starlooks Cream Shadow in Rose Gold
– Starlooks Luxe Eye Pencil in Jet
– Trust Fund Beauty That Glow Tho
– City Color Cosmetics Highlight Trio
– Luxie Beauty Dreamcatcher Tapered Highlighter Brush 522
– tarte cosmetics LipSurgence™ lip crème in wonder
– L.A.B.² Just Blending In Shadow Brush


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 1, 2016)

Better shot of the bag -


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2016)

those tarte lipsticks are my favorite! almost wish I hadn't unsubscribed


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2016)

More spoilers


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy about a lot of these! I hope I don't get one of those Ofra shadows because I got two from Boxycharm for March and I still haven't used them.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 1, 2016)

My billing info needs to be updated but I don't think I'm going to update it. I love at least three things in all the spoilers every month but I *never* get them so I'm going to wait and see this month. Three years of Ipsy bags are piling up and one of those years I had two subs so...yeah thats a ton of bags. But if there's a chance I might get something really awesome I'll sign back up but right now birchbox has those really cute Rifle Co boxes this month.. Maybe I'll come back to Ipsy for May.


----------



## Suzanne Naylor Roseberry (Apr 2, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> My billing info needs to be updated but I don't think I'm going to update it. I love at least three things in all the spoilers every month but I *never* get them so I'm going to wait and see this month. Three years of Ipsy bags are piling up and one of those years I had two subs so...yeah thats a ton of bags. But if there's a chance I might get something really awesome I'll sign back up but right now birchbox has those really cute Rifle Co boxes this month.. Maybe I'll come back to Ipsy for May.


Yeah, I let them go last month after being with them for 7 months.  Ipsy was seeming like nothing that so very special lately.  I will miss the cute little bags every month, though.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Apr 2, 2016)

Based on second spoilers, so far would love to try:

Benefit Lash Primer

(NOT the Buxom lip shade any more based on how it looked in that video)

Starlooks Cream Shadow

TFB Highlighter

Luxie Brush
L.A.B Brush


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 2, 2016)

Excited about the Jelly Pong Pong trio and even the Nudestix.

ETA: I just realised that Peony Cosmetics and Jelly Pong Pong/Trifle Cosmetics are all related as that Neapolitan trio is identical in size and packaging to the Peony Cosmetics trio Ipsy gave out in December.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 2, 2016)

Meh not super impressed so far. I really only want the Buxom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well last month was amazing, I'm due for a dud


----------



## whispy11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Haha yeah! Even after the short time Ive been subscribed I feel like the bags are sorta stacking up. I love the bags though! Sometimes I wish they were just a TAD longer so I could store maybe my colored pencils or other small items in them. Im a hoarder of cute things so I dont think Ill be letting any of them go or giving any of them away though haha


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 3, 2016)

And some more spoilers:


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 3, 2016)

What is the Ofra item? Is it a shadow? I'd love to get that because I finally broke down and got myself two zpalettes and filled one with coastal scents hot pots and I have the mini I need to fill up now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone know what the em product is?


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 3, 2016)

Concealer I think, its the only thing thats shown in a tube on the em cosmetics site. And the wording sort of matches up.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 4, 2016)

I had Ipsy for about a year, it was so disappointing. All I wanted were blushes, lip glosses and/or lipsticks, primers, bb creams. I never got any primers or bb creams, I only got lip liners, eye brow pencils and eye liners. I never got anything I really wanted, only had like two awesome bags. The bag value was always way higher for me than Birchbox, but I rarely kept the items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2016)

More sneak peeks


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 4, 2016)

Right now I'd love to have the eyeshadow brush, the Buxom (or the Tarte), the Skin eye-enhancing liner, and the em concealer. I hope I don't get mascara because I already have a handful and supposedly mascaras expire quickly, so I don't need another. I also haven't gotten into contouring or highlighting, so I don't need any of those highlighters.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 4, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> More sneak peeks
> 
> 
> 
> image.png


I was just hoping for some nail polish this month! I'd love to get the Pretty Woman or Probelle polish. I like getting oils and lotion from Ipsy too.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 4, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> Right now I'd love to have the eyeshadow brush, the Buxom (or the Tarte), the Skin eye-enhancing liner, and the em concealer. I hope I don't get mascara because I already have a handful and supposedly mascaras expire quickly, so I don't need another. I also haven't gotten into contouring or highlighting, so I don't need any of those highlighters.


As far as I know the clock on mascaras only starts once opened. Then you have three months to use and toss.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 5, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> As far as I know the clock on mascaras only starts once opened. Then you have three months to use and toss.


If I open them only briefly and then never open them until I plan to really start using them, does the clock still start. I have a couple that I only opened to see how dark they were and what the brush looked like but haven't opened them again because there are others I'm using.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 5, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> If I open them only briefly and then never open them until I plan to really start using them, does the clock still start. I have a couple that I only opened to see how dark they were and what the brush looked like but haven't opened them again because there are others I'm using.


Yeah the clock still starts. Not so far as the risk of infection, because you haven't opened them yet, but opening them makes them dry out faster, so the next time you go to use it they could be dry or clumpy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope glamrooms go up tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 5, 2016)

^ I think they will be. IIRC, the most recent sneak peek was labelled last sneak peek and tomorrow is the 6th, so yeah, we should be in luck tonight/early tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In an ideal world, I'd get any of the following, but my luck doesn't work that way:

- Jelly Pong Pong Neapolitan Trio

- City Color Highlighting Trio

- Eyeshadow blending brush

- Purlisse sheet masks

- Novex hair product

- Em concealer

- Luxie Brush

- Nudestix

- Tarte lip surgence pencil (or even the Buxom)


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm thinking they'll be live tomorrow. They're usually live after the 4th sneak peek. In my perfect bag I'd get a combination of stuff from this list:

-City Color Trio

-Luxie Brush

-Buxom (but the Tarte would be okay too)

-EM Concealer

-Novex Mask

-Anything from the last sneak peek, but I'd really like the Purlisse mask or the Derma E toner mist. 

I really don't want anything starlooks, the Skinn eyeliner, or any polish (especially the strips) so that means that's everything I'll get.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Apr 6, 2016)

Reveals are up

I'm getting

tarte lipsurgence (yay!)

crown brush blush brush (yay!)

trust fund beauty highlighter (trading if anyone is interested!)

starlooks eyeliner (meh)

briogeo don't despair repair gel to oil overnight treatment (my hair isn't damaged and is already very oily... trading!)

Not so excited but 2/5 isn't bad after how much I disliked my bag last month.


----------



## laura10801 (Apr 6, 2016)

The spoilers are up.  Here's mine:


----------



## azalea97 (Apr 6, 2016)

I got:

Luxie highlighter brush

Tarte lipsurgence

City color highlight trio

NTH degree Moroccan oil &amp; keratin hair serum

REN Skincare day cream

The face cream is the only thing I really don't want. I'm happy to get the Tarte lipsurgence crayon but I'm a little worried about the color. I'm really not a red lip person.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 6, 2016)

This is what I'm getting:

Tarte Lipsurgence in Wonder. It's red. I hardly ever wear red, but I like Tarte's lip products and it's better then the Benefit primer, so whoo!

Luxie Tapered Highlighter Brush. This is so pretty. I have a Luxie blush brush that I use everyday, so I'm excited to get this! (This was something I really wanted.)

City Color Highlighter Trio. This was another product that I really wanted. Ipsy posted swatches on their Facebook page of this and it looked beautiful, so yay!

Adesse Organic Infused Gel Effect Nail Polish in Irina. I love lavender nail polishes. I can't wear polish to work, but I'll totally use this on my toes! (Not something I really wanted, but not bad either)

Briogeo Don't Despair Repair Gel to Oil Overnight Repair Treatment. I like their deep conditioner and this seems like a brand new product (which is always cool to receive.) According to Sephora you put it on overnight and wash it out the next morning. (Like a sleeping mask for your hair.) I'm not sure how often I'll actually use this, but it sounds cool and I can always use it on days when I don't work the next day.

I love my Ipsy bag, 3/5 is a win and the other two are products I'll totally use! Best Ipsy in a while. (Which is great since from the spoilers I didn't think it would be that great.) Unfortunately I'm not getting any of the skincare products, but I'm getting a Leader's mask that I redeemed points for.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm extremely happy with my bag this month! I think I added the value up to be a total of $90 but my math could be wrong somewhere. 

Tarte Cosmetics LipSurgence ($12) - I had no intense opinion of which I got out of the three previewed. I've never tried Tarte lip products but there are other things from this brand that I like. I'm looking forward to testing it out.

Adese New York Nail Polish ($18) - This is a super pretty color! I'm really happy that Ipsy finally started sending me nail polish on a regular basis. 

Trust Fund Beauty Highlighter ($20) - I finally get a Trust Fund item and it's not nail polish. After months of crossing my fingers for a Trust Fund polish. I'm on a highlighter kick though so this is good. I like that it's a stick. It'll be good for travel. 

purlisse Beauty Sheet Masks ($16) - I enjoy sheet masks and these sound interesting. I wish they were fragrance free though. If it's going on my face it doesn't need to be fragrant.

Luxie Beauty Highlighter Brush ($24) - This was the one thing I really wanted! I don't have a highlighter brush and this one looks nice. I couldn't find this brush by itself so to figure out a price point for it I compared it to the Rose Gold Highlighter Brush. They look the same I think the handle is just a different color.


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ugh.  I stil have three bags since I didn't realize that you have to respond to the cancelation email or they don't actually cancel your account.  That wouldn't be so bad, but al three of my bags are pretty much the same.  This is what I'm getting:

Tarte LipSurgence X 3

LAB Blending Brush X 3

Ofra Eyeshadow X 3

Probelle Nail Polish in purple X 3

Skin &amp; Co. Truffle Serum X 2

Harvey Prince Hair Mask X 1

I will have enough purple nail polish to paint my front door.  With all the items they had available this month and with how different my profiles are, I'm sort of surprised they ended up so similar.


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm pretty pleased with my bag this month also. I got:

- Tarte LipSurgence ($12) - This was my pick out of the 3 initial items and I'll get pretty good use out of it.

- Crown C427 Duo Fibre Brush - I am actually really pleased with this item. My Crown brushes are the best quality brushes I own and it's a very practical face brush, of which I don't have many. I'm seeing various prices online from $7 - $35 so I'm going to average it at $20.

- City Color Highlight Trio ($9) - The packaging is boring but the product is lovely. The swatches on the Ipsy instagram were so pretty and it's like getting 3 highlighters instead of one.

- Adese New York Nail Polish ($18) - I have been wanting a lilac nail polish for the longest while so this is perfect

- Morrocan Oil Hair Treatment (based on the cost of their .85 oz, the value of this sample is about $6) - I'm actually okay with this as this is the original Morrocan oil product and a little goes a long way. Not exciting but definitely useful.

Overall, that's a bag value of about $65 which is very good. The design of the bag is nice and I'll use every product. I would have liked the Purlisse masks but other than that, can't complain. 

*4 / 5*


----------



## whispy11 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with this bag! I really wanted the tarte lip creme out of the 3 items everyone got this month. And yet another brush.... hooray. lol. Overall though I think ipsy is really learning the things that I like (lip colors, eyeshadows, nailpolish, eyeliners) I still have NEVER gotten a concealer yet! Hopefully next month

I got a lip creme from neutrogena in the Walmart Beauty Box this month and I AM IN LOVE WITH IT! So Im super excited to try the tarte lip cream now.


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 6, 2016)

@@whispy11 - We are *almost* bag twins. The only variation is the eyeshadow / highlighter trio.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 6, 2016)

Love my bag this month.

Tarte lip Creme

I know ipsy's picture looks red but they describe it as a soft poppy color and temptalia calls it "Wonder is a brightened, medium-dark raspberry pink with a soft shine."

Trust fund highlighter

Ren moisturizer

Purlisse mask

Luxie beauty highlighter brush

And the bag is cute too. I keep thinking that I need to cancel because I have way too many products but their bags have been really good the last few months.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine:






This is a meh bag. I'm really only excited about the Tarte lip crayon. I searched for the shade and it's actually a dark pink color instead of red. The day cream and the nail polish are ok, but I really didn't want the highlighter or oil.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is mine:




It doesn't look like anyone got the Buxom?!


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 6, 2016)

I like everyone's bag, my bag this month is sucking hard!  I am getting the Tarte, some conceler, brush, ren product and leave in hair product.  I really wanted to try the Trust Fund or the City Color Highlighters.  But not all months are going to be good.  I will use only 2-3 out of 5 this month.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm receiving:
Nth Degree Moroccan Argan Oil &amp; Keratin Hair Serum - Will probably use. Anything with Keratin and I'm down. 

Tarte LipSurgence - Love lippies as long as they are NOT GLOSSES. This isn't, so I'm excited. 

Adesse Nail Polish - I love nail polish and am excited to try a gel effect one. 

Luxie Highlighter Brush - YES! My Luxie brush collection GROWS thanks to subs. I'm addicted. 

Nomad Cosmetics Eyeshadow in Desert Sands - Nude shadow. Okay. Will use eventually. 

For the most part, I'm in love.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 6, 2016)

hmmm. I'm a tad underwhelmed. I'm getting:

Tarte LipSurgence in Wonder: love the color, typically like tarte products

Luxie highlighter brush: I'm getting quite the collection of Luxie brushes from sub boxes this year! Good thing I love 'em!

Trust Fund Beauty highlighter: not sure about this one. Face makeup products in the stick formation tend to irritate my skin. And nothing says "Trust Fund" or "Beauty" like a facial rash.... :/

Tula Exfoliating Treatment mask: don't know about this either. My facial skin has been dry and sensitive lately, and depending on what type and how exfoliating this mask is, it may aggravate things further.

Jor'El Parker Fango Face mask: TWO face masks in one bag?! Huh. This one is a mud mask. If it's a hydrating mud mask, that might be ok. If it's a mud mask meant to suck all the oil out of one's face, it's a no-go.

("Jor'El?" As in Superman's pops? Interesting name for a cosmetics line...)

February was a my return to ipsy after a year, and February's bag was amazeballs. March was a good bag. This month it's just ok.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm super happy with my bag! Last month was kind of meh, but this one is 5/5.

Buxom liquid lipstick- love this brand and I only wear neutral or natural shade lipsticks. This shade should be a good nude for me.

Nudestix- so excited for this! I wanted one last month and am really happy to get one this time.

LAB blending brush- love getting brushes and this one can also be used for highlighter.

Ren day cream- this is a nice brand and is anti aging.

Briogeo gel to oil overnight treatment- my hair is dry on the ends from coloring and winter. I need this!

I would've loved to get the purple, pinky purple or lilac nail polish but other than that this bag was perfect for me! I'm so pleased to not get any junk brands. Sephora carries all five of these.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2016)

Tiffanytinsw said:


> I'm super happy with my bag! Last month was kind of meh, but this one is 5/5.
> 
> Buxom liquid lipstick- love this brand and I only wear neutral or natural shade lipsticks. This shade should be a good nude for me.
> 
> ...


You're the first one I saw get the Buxom. I'm jelly!


----------



## Alix26 (Apr 6, 2016)

I know someone who got the Buxom. The Benefit primer seems even rarer.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 6, 2016)

I am receiving:

Starlooks Luxe Longerwear Eye Pencil in Jet - Hoping this is as good as a Milani one I own which looks similar. Don't wear eyeliner too much, but will try it out

tarte LipSurgence Lip Cream in Wonder - Hoping this doesn't dry out my lips like other tarte products have!

Trust Fund Beauty That Glo Though Face Highlighter - Yay!! Never tried a cosmetic item by TFB, but I love their polishes. Hoping it is light enough for my fair skin this time of year

Luxie Beauty Dreamcatcher Tapered Highlighter Brush 522 - Is it weird to call a brush cute? Because this one looks so cute!

Moroccanoil Treatment - Just ran out of my Wella hair oil from an Allure box (best hair oil I have ever tried! Just so expensive for the small amount they give you), so perfect timing!

Ipsy has been stepping up their game these past couple of months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 6, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> hmmm. I'm a tad underwhelmed. I'm getting:
> 
> Tarte LipSurgence in Wonder: love the color, typically like tarte products
> 
> ...


I'm getting the Tula mask as well.  I was a bit bummed about missing out on the Purlisse masks, but this has tumeric in it which is supposed to be super amazing for skin.

Jor'el is another name for Harvey Prince. Hopefully it won't smell like the perfume. 

I'm overall happy with my bag (purple nail polish, tarte, dream catcher brush, city color highlighters, tula mask).  There were things I would have liked to try- Juliette Has a Gun, JPP highlighter. I'm hoping they have a few of the same items next month or available as points perks.


----------



## MaryAnn Jackson (Apr 7, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> I like everyone's bag, my bag this month is sucking hard!  I am getting the Tarte, some conceler, brush, ren product and leave in hair product.  I really wanted to try the Trust Fund or the City Color Highlighters.  But not all months are going to be good.  I will use only 2-3 out of 5 this month.


What kind of brush did you get? If it is the highlighter brush I wouldn't mind trading the City Color Highlighter I got.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 7, 2016)

Alix26 said:


> I know someone who got the Buxom. The Benefit primer seems even rarer.


My mom got the Benefit Primer in one of her bags. She accidentally set up a new account somehow because she thought her card wouldn't work but she's been charged twice now and can't figure anything out with it. I'll have to hang out with her soon to teach her how to sub.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Apr 7, 2016)

I am getting:

Tarte LipSurgence in Wonder

Skinn Cosmetics Bright Eyes Enhancing Eyeliner

Crown Brush Blush brush

pur-lisse Beauty Blue Lotus + White Tea Sheet Mask &amp; Blue Lotus + Seaweed Sheet mask

Nomad Cosmetics Nomad+ Marrakesh Intense eye shadow in desert sands

I am good with this bag, however i have gotten so many eye shadows in that same bronze color, that i have way more than i need!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok now that I've realized the oil I'm receiving is for hair and not face, I'm more happy with its inclusion. I have a couple of face oils I'm working on, so I didn't want to receive another, but I've yet to try something like that on my hair so it'll be interesting.


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with my bag this month.  I'm getting:

1. Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Creme in Wonder - Ehhh, I don't really think this one is going to work for me.  I'm pretty sure I had an allergic reaction to the last Lipsurgence I used, and it makes sense because I'm allergic to some products containing mint and this one does.  I might try it since my allergy is fairly minor and see if I'm ok, but I may swap it.

2. City Color Cosmetics Highlight Trio - I'm excited for this!  I really love highlighters lately.

3. Briogeo Dont Despair, Repair! Gel to Oil Overnight Repair Treatment - I'm excited for this, too.  My hair is highlighted blonde so I'm always happy to get treatments, and this one seems really cool and different from anything I've ever tried.

4. REN Skincare Evercalm Global Protection Day Cream - I will be swapping this because I already have a moisturizer I love.

5. Crown Brush C427 Duo Fiber Blush Brush - I was really hoping for the Luxie brush, but this one looks almost as good and I always like getting tools in my bag.  

Last month was amazing for me.  I love the Illamasqua liner and the Manna Kadar eyeshadow so much - they're both new favorites of mine.

There were lots of great items in this month's bag.  I really want to swap for the Luxie brush, the eye brightening liner, the pink blush, and maybe the Jelly Pong Pong contour/blush duo and perfume.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

Swap thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/140988-ipsy-april-2016-swaps/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2419434


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with my bag. I ended up getting


City Color Highlight Trio
nth degree hair serum
Adesse nail polish
Tarte Lip crayon (mini)
Crown brush
I'm most excited about the nail polish and the brush. The nail polish is a grey color.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

I got my bag today, I'm happy with all the products. It's been a long time since I've been happy with an Ipsy bag.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Apr 13, 2016)

I got my bag today too and it's probably my favorite in over two years!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 16, 2016)

After getting my bag yesterday, I am not happy with my bag at all. Oh well, I'm just gonna hope for a better month next month.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 17, 2016)

I just tried the Tula mask and no longer having sheet mask FOMO. It comes out the same powder blue color as the tube. Finally a mask that doesn't make me look like I fell flat on my face in a pig pen.  Now I look like I should be sitting in the stands at World Cup or some sports thing.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Apr 19, 2016)

Curious, did anybody else try the Tarte LipSurgence and have their lips dry out and crack severely afterwards? My bottom lip was literally peeling after using this product. And I thought the peppermint would help my lips, not damage them.


----------



## Livia G. Hirsch (May 5, 2016)

Hi all!

Alright so this month I got:

 The Caribbean Sun Duo bronzer (could be cool if it's lighter than the picture)

 The no tug waterproof eye liner (Eye liner is ALWAYS useful)

 The Miccelar makeup remover (I'm actually running low on mine and been looking for a better one so this is awesome!)

 An eye smudge brush (I mean I can use it)

 Gel effect nail polish (Disappointed, i really can't use this due to my job)

Is anyone interested in trading either the nail polish or brush? I cannot use nail polish due to my job so it it totally useless!


----------



## Livia G. Hirsch (May 9, 2016)

Here's a place to post all your swaps for may 2016!! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/141116-ipsy-may-2016-swap/


----------

